# Pregnant whilst applied for partner visa



## Reema (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi everyone I hope someone can help me. I am married to an Australian citizen and have been for past 2.5 years and lived in uk since then. My husband has just moved back to Australia permanently and I applied for my partner migration visa nov 15th and was told the visa will take 8-9 months!! The complication now is that I am pregnant in my very early weeks. 
My case officer said I can still go to Australia on another valid visa but won't advise me which one.
Can I go as a visitor for 12 months and still give birth? Or ideally can I go on a working holiday visa and give birth whilst on that visa..? I must have my baby in Australia and the time my baby due is the exact time my partner visa should be processed. Please please help with any advice! 
Btw I am prepared to undergo all the medical tests necessary.


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

Reema said:


> Hi everyone I hope someone can help me. I am married to an Australian citizen and have been for past 2.5 years and lived in uk since then. My husband has just moved back to Australia permanently and I applied for my partner migration visa nov 15th and was told the visa will take 8-9 months!! The complication now is that I am pregnant in my very early weeks. My case officer said I can still go to Australia on another valid visa but won't advise me which one. Can I go as a visitor for 12 months and still give birth? Or ideally can I go on a working holiday visa and give birth whilst on that visa..? I must have my baby in Australia and the time my baby due is the exact time my partner visa should be processed. Please please help with any advice! Btw I am prepared to undergo all the medical tests necessary.


Hi Reema, congratulations on your news! 

I think you can go on a 12 month visitor visa, I'm not sure that the WHV will be suitable as it says on the immi website it's suitable if you: 'do not have a dependent child accompanying you at any time during your stay in Australia' - I'm not sure that pregnancy counts though?

Other things you might want to research/consider is reciprocal Medicare and what would be covered, the healthcare system is very different here from the NHS.

Also, have you already done your medicals? And if not you might want to talk to your CO as you have to do X-ray, which they don't recommend doing whilst pregnant. But I think that's your choice (not sure).

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

The other complication is that if you applied for the 309, you will need to be offshore when it is granted. For most people this means taking a quick trip to NZ or Indonesia, but I imagine that when you are either very pregnant or a new mum, this will be difficult for you. I think that you generally need to be offshore for about 3 days, though maybe you could speak to immi about a shorter turnaround time.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes - on a WHV, as soon as you gave birth you'd be in violation of your visa, unfortunately.


----------



## Reema (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi thanks for your reply. Why do you think I couldn't apply for working holiday? Ideally I wanted that so I could work for the duration. I haven't done my medical tests just yet but will soon. Also will I be entitled to the baby bonus as my husband is an Australian citizen? I just don't want to go to Aust on either visa and then be kicked out at the 8-9 th month of my pregnancy.


----------



## Reema (Dec 20, 2013)

It's so annoying as both my partner visa and baby are due at exactly the same time I'm not sure if they can sped up my visa even by a month so I can leave for 3 days and return. . I just want to be able to have the baby in Australia. So stressful


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Reema said:


> Hi thanks for your reply. Why do you think I couldn't apply for working holiday? Ideally I wanted that so I could work for the duration. I haven't done my medical tests just yet but will soon. Also will I be entitled to the baby bonus as my husband is an Australian citizen? I just don't want to go to Aust on either visa and then be kicked out at the 8-9 th month of my pregnancy.


Working Holiday Visa:
You might be able to get this visa if you:
•are at least 18 but not yet 31 years of age
•do not have a dependent child accompanying you at any time during your stay in Australia
•have a passport from an eligible country.

The moment you give birth you are in breach of the second condition.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Reema said:


> Hi thanks for your reply. Why do you think I couldn't apply for working holiday? Ideally I wanted that so I could work for the duration. I haven't done my medical tests just yet but will soon. Also will I be entitled to the baby bonus as my husband is an Australian citizen? I just don't want to go to Aust on either visa and then be kicked out at the 8-9 th month of my pregnancy.


They have stopped the baby bonus, so anyone who was already pregnant when they made the announcement would still be able to claim it. Since you are just pregnant now you will not be able to claim it (regardless of the requirements).


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

Reema said:


> It's so annoying as both my partner visa and baby are due at exactly the same time I'm not sure if they can sped up my visa even by a month so I can leave for 3 days and return. . I just want to be able to have the baby in Australia. So stressful


If this is the case you may also what to check different airline's policy, some don't not allow you to fly after a certain amount into your pregnancy. For example Virgin won't let you fly more than 4 hours if you are over 36 weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

If you're eligible for a WHV you could come to Australia on that and then apply onshore, and that way you don't have to get offshore for the grant.

However, you still have the dependent child issue. You can hope your visa will be granted before your baby is born, otherwise you'd have to leave Australia as soon as your baby has a passport. It's unclear what visa you'd be on though - I guess you could just fly to NZ then come back in on a tourist visa to wait out the time until your partner visa is granted? I would speak to immigration about this, however, as it's pretty complicated.


----------



## Reema (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone for reply. Yeah I'm not sure about working holiday visa now.... Thinking about 12 month visitor visa. Does anyone know if I'll be covered under medicare to have the baby in Australia?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I believe you *are* eligible for Medicare since you've applied for the 309. I know I've seen posts here about it and I remember one of our forum regulars successfully got a Medicare card when in Australia on a tourist visa while waiting for her 309 to be processed. I think she did have to argue with the front-line Medicare folks though and get a manager involved as the lower-level workers there weren't aware of the eligibility.


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> I believe you *are* eligible for Medicare since you've applied for the 309. I know I've seen posts here about it and I remember one of our forum regulars successfully got a Medicare card when in Australia on a tourist visa while waiting for her 309 to be processed. I think she did have to argue with the front-line Medicare folks though and get a manager involved as the lower-level workers there weren't aware of the eligibility.


Australia has health care agreements with a number of European countries, from the Medicare website it's my understanding that any visitor from those countries (regardless of visa type) are entitled to reciprocal Medicare, this information can be found here: http://www.humanservices.gov.au/customer/services/medicare/reciprocal-health-care-agreements

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## Rigs (Jun 29, 2013)

Reema, sorry but I'm a little annoyed that all your worrying about is Medicare and the Baby bonus. Apply for your visa and what happens happens. Good Luck


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

Rigs said:


> Reema, sorry but I'm a little annoyed that all your worrying about is Medicare and the Baby bonus. Apply for your visa and what happens happens. Good Luck


Those are important considerations when planning your future while pregnant.


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

Rigs said:


> Reema, sorry but I'm a little annoyed that all your worrying about is Medicare and the Baby bonus. Apply for your visa and what happens happens. Good Luck


Medicare is important while you are pregnant, you need to have scans and check ups and of course having the baby. It's important to know where you stand with this and make an informed decision of where the baby should be born, healthcare is free in the UK, so it's not like they're the trying to abuse the system.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Healthcare is never free. It's funded by our taxes.


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

maggie-may24 said:


> Healthcare is never free. It's funded by our taxes.


Agreed. 

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

maggie-may24 said:


> Healthcare is never free. It's funded by our taxes.


Well said ! 

That's probably why it is a bit annoying for some people when someone seems only concern about the benefits they are going to get.

Not going into an argument with anyone regarding this issue. I'm just stating my opinion. Thank you and Merry Christmas.


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

GBP said:


> Well said !  That's probably why it is a bit annoying for some people when someone seems only concern about the benefits they are going to get. Not going into an argument with anyone regarding this issue. I'm just stating my opinion. Thank you and Merry Christmas.


And expecting to be prioritised over everyone else waiting 

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## Reema (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm not worried about baby bonus it was a question out of curiosity which most people would like to know hence why I asked the question. And the reason why I asked about medicare is because I am not 100% sure how it works. I'm a medic and work in hospitals and Pay ridiculous taxes in the uk so I'm not here to take from government. I'm trying to establish where the best place would be to have my child and if I would be supported or left helpless in need with my first child. Not expecting to be prioritised because I'm pregnant, just want to be with my husband in a safe supported environment and ensure I am legally safe to do so. And I have already applied for my partner visa! I'm just trying to work out how I can go earlier so I don't have to spend the whole of my pregnancy on my own.


----------



## Reema (Dec 20, 2013)

That's probably why it is a bit annoying for some people when someone seems only concern about the benefits they are going to get.

Not going into an argument with anyone regarding this issue. I'm just stating my opinion. Thank you and Merry Christmas. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Reema (Dec 20, 2013)

You may want to see the early posts I mentioned as to what my concerns are. Baby bonus was a question I just raised. Least of my priorities knowing I would get $5k!


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

I've been here a few months now and still don't get how Medicare works! If I was in your position, I would want to wait it out with my partner, so I would look into Medicare and BUPA or something like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Reema said:


> You may want to see the early posts I mentioned as to what my concerns are. Baby bonus was a question I just raised. Least of my priorities knowing I would get $5k!


It is immaterial if you have been granted a visa or not.Your baby's father is an Australian Citizen and there fully entitled to claim the bonus himself.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

aussiesteve said:


> It is immaterial if you have been granted a visa or not.Your baby's father is an Australian Citizen and there fully entitled to claim the bonus himself.


Actually no. There is no baby bonus anymore for people who are recently pregnant, I believe you have to have the baby before March 1.

Now they just have the parental payment but that is for the primary care taker. In most cases the primary care taker is the mother therefore if the mother is not an Australian citizen or permanent resident she cannot get the parental payments (only way they can is if the hubby stayed home for the entire 18 weeks!). However, if the roles are reversed and the mother is an Australian citizen or permanent resident and the hubby is not a permanent resident or Australian citizen and the mother is the primary care taker then they can get the parental payment.

It all comes down to the status of the applicant claiming.


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

Reema, you said you were in healthcare - so you may want to look at the skills list to see if you can go down that route for visa I *think* processing times are a bit quicker. If your partner visa is granted after that one you'll still be able to leave and come back on the partner one (the same works the other way round though).

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## Reema (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks miss Montie for your comments, they are helping a lot. I'm a qualified dentist and I am registered with the Australian dental board. Do you mind elaborating on what visa or route I can take. I've looked into sponsored visas but I don't have a sponsor for work yet. Any idea which visa because I thought that had stopped taking skilled worker applications?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> Actually no. There is no baby bonus anymore for people who are recently pregnant, I believe you have to have the baby before March 1.
> 
> Now they just have the parental payment but that is for the primary care taker. In most cases the primary care taker is the mother therefore if the mother is not an Australian citizen or permanent resident she cannot get the parental payments (only way they can is if the hubby stayed home for the entire 18 weeks!). However, if the roles are reversed and the mother is an Australian citizen or permanent resident and the hubby is not a permanent resident or Australian citizen and the mother is the primary care taker then they can get the parental payment.
> 
> It all comes down to the status of the applicant claiming.


Well Mish I was unaware of the change after March 1st. However the idea that the mother is the primary caretaker is a stereotype that has long gone. I was listed as the primary care giver to both my children ( even though I was working full time ), and as such got the parenting allowance.I also know of a couple where the male is planning to stay home for the entire 18 weeks as it would be better financially for them.


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

Reema said:


> Thanks miss Montie for your comments, they are helping a lot. I'm a qualified dentist and I am registered with the Australian dental board. Do you mind elaborating on what visa or route I can take. I've looked into sponsored visas but I don't have a sponsor for work yet. Any idea which visa because I thought that had stopped taking skilled worker applications?


I don't know much about the skilled migration route, so perhaps someone else with more experience on here can help you with that - maybe start another thread asking the question. But dentist is definitely on SOL, you can check that here http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/sol.pdf and you may want to look at the different visa's available to you here Work in Australia


----------



## Eilidh (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi everyone

Sorry to jump on your thread but im looking for similar advice. I met my australian partner while on my first working holiday visa, and have lived with him since. We are now expecting a baby in May 2014 and my second working holiday visa expires in February! I have completed my partner visa application and was basically going to write in my cover letter about the baby, include doctors note etc, but now im reading that a baby voids the working holiday visa I'm a bit stressed. In no way do i assume that because I've fallen pregnant to an aussie I should be entitled to stay, however these things happen and apart from a tiny issue over my sponsor's financial evidence I think we fit all the criteria for a de facto visa. Basically what i'm asking is if in your opinion I will be granted a bridging visa until the application is processed allowing me to stay in the country? Thanks in advance!


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

Eilidh said:


> Hi everyone Sorry to jump on your thread but im looking for similar advice. I met my australian partner while on my first working holiday visa, and have lived with him since. We are now expecting a baby in May 2014 and my second working holiday visa expires in February! I have completed my partner visa application and was basically going to write in my cover letter about the baby, include doctors note etc, but now im reading that a baby voids the working holiday visa I'm a bit stressed. In no way do i assume that because I've fallen pregnant to an aussie I should be entitled to stay, however these things happen and apart from a tiny issue over my sponsor's financial evidence I think we fit all the criteria for a de facto visa. Basically what i'm asking is if in your opinion I will be granted a bridging visa until the application is processed allowing me to stay in the country? Thanks in advance!


Your situation is a bit different, as long as you don't have a No Further Stay condition on your WHV you can apply before it runs out and will go on to a bridging visa. If you apply onshore you will need to be onshore when it is granted.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah, you're totally fine. You absolutely get a bridging visa and you're not breaching your WHV conditions. 

Congratulations!


----------

